

U.S. University First to Accept Transfer Credit for Udacity Course - tokenadult
http://chronicle.com/article/A-First-for-Udacity-Transfer/134162/

======
Eduardo3rd
This is a pretty huge step toward getting things like Udacity officially
certified and accredited. I'd love to see a future where the stigma of getting
a degree online could be eliminated.

